# Smokin' Barbecue Festival Petersburg, VA



## rmbsquared (Mar 11, 2016)

Smokin’ Barbecue Festival

Held in Historic Olde Towne and hosted by the Petersburg Chamber of Commerce, the Smokin’ Barbecue Festival celebrates spring with an afternoon of:

Barbecue: Lots and lots of barbecue—from ribs to pulled pork, beef brisket, and pork tenderloin—complements a selection of sweets for balance. Seven tastings included with price of admission.
Beer: Wash down meaty bites with ice cold refreshments available for purchase, not included in price of admission.
Souvenirs: Local artisans and retailers will be on hand to dole out their wares and help you spot any sauce you might have on your cheek.
Live music: The soundtrack will be supplied by River City Katz, the local favorites whose rockin’ repertoire ranges from Lynyrd Skynyrd’s “Sweet Home Alabama” to Sublime’s “Santeria.”

There's even a groupon I've added an image of. $10 admission for 2!













image.png



__ rmbsquared
__ Mar 11, 2016


----------

